# Router Access blocked by ISP



## FK77 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello - sorry if this is in the wrong thread - I need help. I have moderate NAT type and I'm having problem connecting with my friends when I want to play a game. I'm trying to open it, but the new router that my ISP has installed is preventing me from doing it. I can't log in and they will not open ports for me. An ISP switch is not an option since they are basically the only ones in my area. I honestly can't connect to my friends and its starting to really aggravate me. Is there any ways I can open it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If they gave it to you then you won't be able to get into the router without bypassing the firewall which we won't help you do.

You will need to either complain or switch ISPs.


----------

